# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  RAOUL VANEIGEM: Η ΒΙΒΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΗΔΟΝΩΝ

## kutchunie

«..Η γραμμη της ζωης περνα απο την υποκειμενικη αφθονια, τον διχως ορια ερωτα, τον εμπρησμο των τραπεζων, το σαμποταρισμα της οικονομιας, το τελος του κρατους, τη ριζικη καταστροφη των εμπορευματικων σχεσεων… »

.«…Η ευτυχια δεν πληρωνεται αλλα αποσπαται απο την κοινωνια που την πουλαει… »


…η χειραφετηση των απολαυσεων δεν αναφερεται σε τιποτα, δεν αφηνει ουτε να μετρηθει, ουτε να κριθει, ουτε να συγκριθει, ουτε να παγιδευτει… υπακουει μονο στη δικη της αναγκη επεκτασης… οι τρομοι σιγα σιγα ξεθωριαζουν, το γελιο αντικαθιστα το φοβο...


«…Αν ο ερωτας ειναι τυφλος, ο λογος ειναι οτι δεν βλεπει τιποτα με τα ματια της εξουσιας. Μην ελπιζετε να κρινει και να κυβερνησει, γιατι αγνοει την ανταλλακτικη σχεση. Αρκειται στον εαυτο του. Οντας το κερας της Αμαλθειας της σεξουαλικοτητας, εκφραζει καλυτερα απ’οτιδηποτε αλλο στον κοσμο του ευνουχισμου τη θεληση για ζωη και την υπεροχη αγριαδα της.

Αν , παντως, οι εραστες που χτες λατρευονταν χωριζουν ξαφνικα μεσα στο μισος και στην περιφρονηση, η αιτια δεν βρισκεται σε καποιο αναλλοιωτο νομο της παρακμης, σε καποια αδυσωπητη μοιρα της κουρασης. Προερχεται απο τη μεγγενη των ανταλλαγων, που μαραινει τα παθη, σβηνει τις φλογες της καρδιας, πνιγει τις παρορμησεις…

Αντι να μεινουν απληστοι για τα παντα μεχρι την εσχατια του κορεσμου, να που οι εραστες επικαλουνται το καθηκον, απαιτουν αποδειξεις, αναζητουν μια παραγωγικοτητα της στοργης. Επιβαλλονται νορμες συνοδευομενες απο την απαιτηση της αυστηρης τηρησης τους, δεν γινεται πια ανεκτη η απερισκεπτη ληθη, η αδεξιοτητα, το αναρμοστο, η φαντασιοκοπια, τα παντα αποτελουν αφορμη επιπληξεων και κυρωσεων. Επειδη τους λειπει η θεληση να δημιουργησουν την αλλαγη οπου θα ξαναβρεθουν, δανειζονται τα δεκανικια της κοινωνιας που τους ακρωτηριαζει απο τη γενναιοδωρια τους.

Η ψυχρη λογικη αποδιωχνει την τρελλα της αφθονιας και ερχεται να κανει απολογισμο των πραγματων. Εφτασαν οι υπουλοι καιροι του να ζητας και να δινεις λογαριασμο, των υποχρεωσεων που πληρωνουν εντοκως τα αναγνωριζομενα δικαιωματα, των φιλιων εναντι φιλιων που προαναγγελλουν το ‘‘μια σου και μια μου’’ του απελπισμενου γοητρου.

Με το να ιδιοποιουνται ο ενας τον αλλο, με το να μετρανε την αμοιβαια στοργη, ο καθενας καταληγει να πειστει οτι… τα προτερηματα του αλλου ηταν προϊον της φαντασιας, οτι η γενναιοδωρια δεν ανταμειβεται οπως πρεπει κι οτι η ελξη δεν ηταν καθολου δικαιολογημενη. Ο ερωτας διαμαρτυρεται οτι εκχωρηθηκε σε αφερεγγυο οφειλετη, οι απογοητευσεις συντασσουν ενα πιστοποιητικο χρεωκοπιας, το παθος καταληγει στη μικροπρεπεια, η στοργη στο παζαρεμα, η φιλια στη συκοφαντηση…

Πως να ζησουμε σ’ενα κοσμο οπου τα παντα πληρωνονται; Τις λιγες απολαυσεις που σας απεμειναν να προσφερετε στους αλλους και στον εαυτο σας, εχετε βαλθει να τις ανταλλαξετε, να τις λογαριασετε, να τις ζυγισετε [να ορισετε ισοτιμιες]…

…Το να πινουμε με ακορεστη διψα απο το ποτηρι της ζωης ειναι η καλυτερη εγγυηση οτι δεν θα στερεψει ποτε. Αυτο το ξερουν τα παιδια, που παιρνουν τα παντα για να τα προσφερουν στην τυχη. Η αισθησιανη αφθονια ζωογονει τις τοπιογραφιες τους πριν η οικονομικη επιταγη αρχισει την αντιστροφη μετρηση του βιωματος. Πριν μαθουν την ανταποδοτικοτητα, πριν μυηθουν στο να αξιζουν ενα δωρο, να απαιτουν τα οφειλομενα, να ανταμειβουν για ενα κερδος, να τιμωρουν για μια υποτιμηση, να ευχαριστουν εκεινους που τους αφαιρουν ενα προς ενα τα θελγητρα μιας υπαρξης διχως ανταλλαγμα.

Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους παθιασμενους, αυτα τα παιδια που ξαναανακαλυφθηκαν μεσα στον εαυτο τους. Οι εραστες δινουν τα παντα και παιρνουν τα παντα ανεπιφυλακτα. Σαν να συναγωνιζονται ποιος θα προσφερει τα περισσοτερα διχως να ζητα τιποτα σε ανταποδωση. Κι αυτο δεν παυει να δινει περισσοτερη δυναμη στον ερωτα, που αντλει νεες απολαυσεις ακομα κι απο τις ατονιες του και τις εξαντλησεις του…

Αν η συγκυρια των συναντησεων μου προσφερει τον ερωτα σου και σου προσφερει τον δικο μου, μην υποβιβαζεις την αρμονια των επιθυμιων μας σε ανταλλαγη… [Πρεπει να ζητω ανταποδοση] για να αγαπησω; …τοσο λιγο αγαπω τον εαυτο μου; …Οποιος δεν ειναι γεματος απο τις δικες του επιθυμιες δεν μπορει να δωσει τιποτα. Οποιος βαδιζει στο δρομο του δουναι και λαβειν, προχωρα σιγα σιγα προς την ανια, την κουραση και το θανατο…

…Οποιος ξερει να αφουγκραζεται προσεκτικα την απολαυση, αγνοει πατριδες και συνορα, αφεντες και δουλους, κερδος και ζημια. Η σεξουαλικη πληθωρα ειναι αυταρκης, εχει στο χωρο της και στο χρονο της αρκετη τολμη για να συντριψει ο,τι την εμποδιζει…» [σελ. 54, 57-62, 98]

Είναι αναρχας ο Ραούλ και δεν ειναι ψυχαναλυτης ή ψυχιατρος. Αλλά η συναισθηματική και κοινωνική θεαση του ερωτα, θεωρώ, πως είναι ακριβός το παραπάνω.

----------


## Constantly curious

" Αν η συγκυρια των συναντησεων μου προσφερει τον ερωτα σου και σου προσφερει τον δικο μου, μην υποβιβαζεις την αρμονια των επιθυμιων μας σε ανταλλαγη… [Πρεπει να ζητω ανταποδοση] για να αγαπησω; …τοσο λιγο αγαπω τον εαυτο μου; …Οποιος δεν ειναι γεματος απο τις δικες του επιθυμιες δεν μπορει να δωσει τιποτα. Οποιος βαδιζει στο δρομο του δουναι και λαβειν, προχωρα σιγα σιγα προς την ανια, την κουραση και το θανατο… "

Ενδιαφεροοον...

----------


## black_adder

Πολύ καλό ποστ... για την ιστορία μόνο δεν είναι "αναρχας" αλλά ανήκε στην καταστασιακή διεθνή
Σύντομο βιογραφικό από http://eagainst.com/articles/hedonistsbible/
Ο Ραούλ Βανεγκέμ (4 Σεπτεμβρίου 1934) είναι Βέλγος συγγραφέας και φιλόσοφος. Σπούδασε λατινική φιλολογία στις Βρυξέλλες, δίδαξε στο πανεπιστήμιο και συμμετείχε στην Καταστασιακή Διεθνή από το ’61 ως το ’70. Μέχρι σήμερα έχει γράψει περισσότερα από 30 βιβλία, ανάμεσά τους τα: Βασικές κοινοτοπίες, Η βίβλος των Ηδονών, Διακήρυξη των δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπινου όντος, Η επανάσταση της καθημερινής ζωής. Ο Βανεγκέμ στα έργα του απορρίπτει την ηθική της εργασίας και ασκεί έντονη κριτική στον καπιταλισμό και τον σύγχρονο κόσμο, θεωρώντας ότι οι αυταπάτες εμποδίζουν τη δημιουργία και καλεί σε μια αλλαγή προοπτικής. Ο Βανεγκέμ συνεχίζει να γράφει βιβλία, προωθώντας την ιδέα μιας ελεύθερης και αυτοδιαχειριζόμενης κοινωνίας. 
Ολο το βιβλίο για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται *εδω* *αν και με την τιμη που εχει στην πολιτεία καλύτερα αγοράστε το*

----------


## kutchunie

> Πολύ καλό ποστ... για την ιστορία μόνο δεν είναι "αναρχας" αλλά ανήκε στην καταστασιακή διεθνή
> Σύντομο βιογραφικό από http://eagainst.com/articles/hedonistsbible/
> Ο Ραούλ Βανεγκέμ (4 Σεπτεμβρίου 1934) είναι Βέλγος συγγραφέας και φιλόσοφος. Σπούδασε λατινική φιλολογία στις Βρυξέλλες, δίδαξε στο πανεπιστήμιο και συμμετείχε στην Καταστασιακή Διεθνή από το ’61 ως το ’70. Μέχρι σήμερα έχει γράψει περισσότερα από 30 βιβλία, ανάμεσά τους τα: Βασικές κοινοτοπίες, Η βίβλος των Ηδονών, Διακήρυξη των δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπινου όντος, Η επανάσταση της καθημερινής ζωής. Ο Βανεγκέμ στα έργα του απορρίπτει την ηθική της εργασίας και ασκεί έντονη κριτική στον καπιταλισμό και τον σύγχρονο κόσμο, θεωρώντας ότι οι αυταπάτες εμποδίζουν τη δημιουργία και καλεί σε μια αλλαγή προοπτικής. Ο Βανεγκέμ συνεχίζει να γράφει βιβλία, προωθώντας την ιδέα μιας ελεύθερης και αυτοδιαχειριζόμενης κοινωνίας. 
> Ολο το βιβλίο για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται *εδω* *αν και με την τιμη που εχει στην πολιτεία καλύτερα αγοράστε το*


Πολυ σωστα :) επισης λογω της ημερας θα ταιριαζε και η αναγνωση του "οι ριζες της σεξουαλικης καταπιεσης" του Ραιχ αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## black_adder

πολύ σωστά!!!:)

----------

